# Scared Bros in Haunted House



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/daves4/the-45-best-scared-bros-at-a-haunted-hause-of-2012

The looks on their faces is priceless. LMAO!

The pics were taken from the Nightmares Fear Factory in Niagara Falls, CA. Anybody been to it before?


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

omg LOL that's hysterical!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks for the laughs.


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

YES! This is just superb


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

Does anybody know what is scaring them? I have been trying to find out for over a year now.


----------



## ranman1973 (Nov 4, 2010)

LOL.. Thanks for posting this... Too Funny


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

many many moons ago, i went into a haunted house in niagara falls canada ... i can't remamber which one, there were several

anyways, i wasn't impressed ... nothing but darkness pretty much everywhere and lame "scares", even the actors were poor ... maybe i was expecting too much?

amk


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

Sleepersatty99 said:


> Does anybody know what is scaring them? I have been trying to find out for over a year now.


someone commented on the link that its a pitch black room and as they're walking through a cars headlights light up and it starts "driving" at them. wether thats what it really is, i dont know. but im curious as well.


----------



## tupes (Sep 18, 2011)

mariposa0283 said:


> someone commented on the link that its a pitch black room and as they're walking through a cars headlights light up and it starts "driving" at them. wether thats what it really is, i dont know. but im curious as well.


This is what I've heard also.


----------



## scavengerhaunt (Aug 7, 2007)

great pics/ what i want to know is why the heck are they all coudled up together in every picture. i do not put myself above being scared and making goofy faces but no way in hell would you ever catch me and a group of friends walking through ANYTHING that close to eachother. haha


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

I do kind of wonder about whether they were staged, but I also think it's probably one of those weird haunts where one of the rules is that you have to hold onto each others' shoulders. I get the feeling the places that do this think that this will minimize their actors getting punched.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

I wonder if perhaps the room is quite dark (maybe not pitch black, but probably close -- that might account for the bunching up seen in the photos), then the scare triggers, the lights come on and the camera snaps?


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

I have been to this haunted house. It is the best of the many offerings in Niagara Falls, but that is not saying a whole lot. It is claustrophobic and very, very dark. You need to follow some small red LEDs in the ceiling. You will bump into things and some actors will grab you. The actors were very good and persistent, but there were not that many of them. The entire experience lasts only 10 minutes tops. The psychological scare that you give yourself is effective, as you don't know what to expect in the dark. I don't recall any animatronics except maybe the car scare (one of two photo locations), the rest a handful of good actors.

I would go again. The 112,000 people that have chickened out really succumbed to their own fears, due to a stellar job of creating anticipation and hype over entering, plus the relentless darkness. The main startle scares in the maze are located so the people waiting can hear them and see the photos on the screens. People do tend to bunch up due to the darkness and the obstacles. 

Eric


----------



## Throckmorton (Oct 28, 2012)

Look at dudes eyes in #20!


----------



## Tremblin'Toad (Feb 9, 2016)

Very funny! This might be an older thread but it's great! I agree, in complete darkness most people grab onto each other-obviously more amusing because of the "bro" groups! Car headlights and lurching forward/engine revving in complete darkness would startle!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

The Clinton, Iowa JCs had an actual train station beside real RR tracks for a haunt. The last thing they would do was to take you outside and tell you to be careful trains still use these tracks.
Then a Train front-end would be pushed down the tracks at them in the dark! Loud noises, everything! ...as they were walking, crossing the tracks.


----------

